# The best DTG for start up



## Taylorapparel (Jul 26, 2012)

I just want to know what i the best DTG for printing t-shirts and other apparel such as bags, socks, etc. 
I am starting a wholesale/custom t-shirt business. I have around 20k for a machine alone. So far the Neoflex has been the one i liked but don't know very much about its cost. As well as the AnaJet. Please help thank you


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes I heard about the NeoFlex to do things other than T-Shirts. I think if you where to go to this website and see their machine and call and ask them if their machine can do multiple things I"m sure you would be quite pleased with the quality of what they can do. Now, with that said the 2 DTG companies in question isminprintinternational Direct to Garment Printers #2 is Summit 520 DTG Printers(MESA Distributors) Machine Training. See if these 2 companies can help you out with your different things you wish to do. I know that the Neoflex can do all of these things but, I'm not sure if the 2 that I mention to you will suffice. Good Luck. It is nice to diversify yourself. Finally a word of advice, please get a sample of a pair of socks, golf balls etc from the vendor you are thinking about using. If they don't provide samples, then ask to send samples of your blank socks, golf balls etc to them. I would be shocked if they didn't have printed samples of socks, golf balls etc at their place seeing that they are taunting what their machine can do. Once again Good Luck!


----------



## smurfvega (Mar 17, 2012)

Neoflex the only option best prints ever  don't risk ur money


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

smurfvega said:


> Neoflex the only option best prints ever  don't risk ur money



How can a printer be the best when the print engine is epson 4800. Am I missing something?


----------



## Coolbreeze (Aug 30, 2012)

Neoflex is only way to go. Great printer and customer service which is best in industry!

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

The speed of the Neoflex reminds me of my old Kiosk 2


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If I wanted to do dark garments...then I would go with Neoflex...But I tried dark garments with another printer and pre treatment was not for me. If I would be happy with CYMK...then I would vote for the Veloci T DTG printer...but then I am prejudiced since I own the Veloci T


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> If I wanted to do dark garments...then I would go with Neoflex...But I tried dark garments with another printer and pre treatment was not for me. If I would be happy with CYMK...then I would vote for the Veloci T DTG printer...but then I am prejudiced since I own the Veloci T


 long time no talk after you show us your fancy car was last time.
I am not trying to sell Neo to you but Pretreat is not that bad as you think. Some knock down in couple days some took longer but I am sure you are belong to first group.
If we have spare stocks(always short) I want to loan you one. I always wonder what kind of guy you are.
Cheers! we will have beers one day.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Peter...nice that you remember the oldest guy on the forum!!!....I did have a white ink DTG and damn...wasted ink, pre treat, shirt and so.....I sold it!...your offer sounds interesting....who knows...I know that of all the DTG with white ink the NeoFlex would be the best choice...doesnt it have interchangeable heads.... I have not heard that feature pushed that much...probably should be... and if you are ever in San Francisco area...I will reverse the saying...and the beer will be on ME


----------



## HPS (May 13, 2010)

If doing cmyk I would say get a used brother 541 if white and cmyk I would do the mod 1isaycause we have one and love it but if not that I would look at meld ex in that order there are some neo for sale on eBay I think and maybe on forun. Good luck with whatever u choose


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

Taylorapparel said:


> I just want to know what i the best DTG for printing t-shirts and other apparel such as bags, socks, etc.
> I am starting a wholesale/custom t-shirt business.


 Select the DTG that best meets your business strategy, and the needs of your customer base. Understand that a DTG has multiple caveats to it, such as the pretreatment, heat press or other drying process. Will that drying process meet the requirements to bond the ink.

Will you be applying the pretreat by hand or will you use a machine. Will you need dark poly blend, or straight poly. Multiple venues to consider when developing your strategy, which should align with your plan. Another area to consider is the targeted audience, economic stability of that audience, marketing strategy, etc. In the end you will make the choice that best suits your business needs. 

For a selection process recommendation would be to attend any ISS show near you, and watch the machines in action, bring along your most complicated design and ask them to print it. Then compare the quality of the print. In essence your conducting an interview with the vendor to see who you is worthy of your business. Take copious notes, ask detailed questions, but be respectful of the vendors needs as well. The shows are for them as we'll, so don' t expect to much face time. Ask your questions, then hang back listen to what others are asking and the answers to their questions can help you or not as we'll. 

Allocate enough time over your visit to hit all the vendors your interested in. Be fair in having 1 complicated image being printed by all parties, ask the same questions to them all, and if your request to have your image printed is denied then it's up to you on wether you choose to do business with them. Be sure your image can be printed on both white, black, and red. Do an apples to apples review on the quality of the print. Be sure to drill down on technical questions as well, it's a job interview in perspective so here is your chance to see who you want to bring on board as the backbone of your team.

Just my comments, best of luck and look forward to seeing your prints.


----------

